# Help bidding on a neighborhood



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Here is a map of what I will be bidding on. I went around and drove around threw all the Cul-de-sacs and measured roughly 3 miles. Looking at about 3 passes on the main road and may 2 on the side streets. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

How long do you think it will take you??...Culdesaks are the time killer there...


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

I honestly don't know id say 4-8 hours


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Boss4557 said:


> I honestly don't know id say 4-8 hours


Let's hope not....Are you pretty new to this??...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

how do they want it bid??...Per-Push...Hourly...Seasonal???...What’s the trigger depth they want Plowing to start??


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

I will ask them tomorrow and report back thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What equipment will you be using as well?
How much experience do you have


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Make sure in your contract it states all cars are to be off the road. That should not take more than a couple hours.


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

4 inch trigger depth. She wants a price per snow event. I will be using my meyers 7.5 with wings. And I will be having my buddy help me with his f250 sometimes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Boss4557 said:


> 4 inch trigger depth. She wants a price per snow event. I will be using my meyers 7.5 with wings. And I will be having my buddy help me with his f250 sometimes.


You knock out the road and have your buddy knockout the culdesacs


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Good idea I just dont know what to bid I'm thinking somewhere around $500.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Boss4557 said:


> 4 inch trigger depth.


Thats a lot of smaller snowfalls that will accumulate between each plowing. Prepare for ruts, ice, etc.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So it snows Monday 3in, no plowing

Wednesday it's snows 2in, no snow plowing?

Friday it snows 3 in, no plowing?

I'm glad I don't live there cuz that be a headache.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

4" trigger. I wouldn't bother bidding it.
3 passes on a 2 lane street with a 8'-6" plow with 4" of snow ain't gonna clear it.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> 4" trigger. I wouldn't bother bidding it.
> 3 passes on a 2 lane street with a 8'-6" plow with 4" of snow ain't gonna clear it.


Blizzard 10' on 24' width road needs 4 passes minimum. Theoretically only three but can throw out any theories once the snow comes. Add in god knows what amount of hardpack and its 5 or 6 passes easy.

This property would be a nightmare depending on how much snowfall the area receives.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm glad I don't live there cuz that be a headache


Not if you had a Walter


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Not if you had a Walter


But, in the time it takes to get the old beast there, the 4" will be 8", so you'd have to build that into the pricing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> So it snows Monday 3in, no plowing
> 
> Wednesday it's snows 2in, no snow plowing?
> 
> ...


Under those specs, I'd pass on it.


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

developments are harder when you have to wait for the total to be reached. once driven on its tougher to get it clean and tougher on your equipment and timely in some cases. like stated above some roads could take up to 6 passes to get by the curb. people still won't move their car off the street even if they now a week ahead of time of snow coming. until they see then they want you to wait for them to move their car so you can get close to the curb and not bury them in.


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yea now she says its a 6 inch trigger. I told her I will only do it hourly im thinking 100 for first truck and around 80 for 2nd if needed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Boss4557 said:


> Yea now she says its a 6 inch trigger. I told her I will only do it hourly im thinking 100 for first truck and around 80 for 2nd if needed.


Trucks are all charged out at the same price. Your to low. She is nuts with what she wants. You better be pre salting or you will never get it scraped off. Did you check on insurance costs for this yet? What is your general location?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Boss4557 said:


> Yea now she says its a 6 inch trigger. I told her I will only do it hourly im thinking 100 for first truck and around 80 for 2nd if needed.


Ouch.
Does she even understand what happens when you continuously drive over 2" of snow over and over again?
You'd better figure on using a loader, a big one. A grader might work too.
Maybe you already said, but where in the world is this?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Trucks are all charged out at the same price. Your to low. She is nuts with what she wants. You better be pre salting or you will never get it scraped off. Did you check on insurance costs for this yet? What is your general location?


Where ever it is, the population keeps on Dublin...
It's in Ohio.


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yea its here in ohio.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No

Why less for 2nd truck?

It cost the same to run.


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Correct how does 100/hr sound I told her about the snow being compact and frozen and thats not on me.


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

How does 100 a hour sound? I told her about the snow being compacted and froze, thats not my fault.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

At 6inches, prepare and charge for plowing around all the stuck cars. I wouldnt be surprised if whole entrances get blocked.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Boss4557 said:


> How does 100 a hour sound? I told her about the snow being compacted and froze, thats not my fault.


It depends on what you have to make to be profitable, after maintenance, fuel, insurance, depreciation, replacement costs, etc.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Honest question. Not trying to be a bottle of water and vinegar......do you have experience plowing???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Boss4557 said:


> How does 100 a hour sound? I told her about the snow being compacted and froze, thats not my fault.


It's not your fault, will be your problem. Your going to be beating your truck up with frozen ruts. If its curbed, your going to kill your wings running the curbs. How much plowing experience do you have. If you do the six inch deal, also put in a minimum call out fee of at least $500.00


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yess I have experience. She said she had someone come out last year with a 4inch trigger for $500


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Boss4557 said:


> Yess I have experience. She said she had someone come out last year with a 4inch trigger for $500


Wheres he at now?

How many years experience?


----------



## Boss4557 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ive got 2 years plowing commercial.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

6 inch trigger and $100 an hour. Seriously are you nuts? 
Wtf. If you cant find work that pays $200 an hour on 2" of snow you are doing something wrong. That is the dumbest contract, worst job i could imagine. And...you will have how many HOA people that all hate you and think they are your boss. BS job. Run away and find some decent paying good jobs.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Boss4557 said:


> Yess I have experience. She said she had someone come out last year with a 4inch trigger for $500


Then tell her did inches is seven hundred. Seriously did you check on insurance to do roads.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never seen a small plow truck capable of moving a bunch of packed on snow like you're talking. Maybe a tandem with a belly blade that could put some serious down pressure on it but not a front mount on a pickup. Seriously though, a 6" trigger. Are they looking for a 6" dump or a 6" accumulation from like maybe 3 2" snowfalls. You are almost talking a large grader here and from your description of what they want I'm going to put a $2500 per plow price on this one. I have some larger equipment and I wouldn't touch it for less with my loaders. You could almost wear out a $800 cutting edge cleaning this if it's pavement. Lot of pre-treat would help but are they willing to pay for that. Seems like last years guy learned his lesson and split. Do the same before you start.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Boss4557 said:


> Yea now she says its a 6 inch trigger. I told her I will only do it hourly im thinking 100 for first truck and around 80 for 2nd if needed.


Run away, don't walk, RUN.

That should be a 2-3 inch trigger, as for pricing what do you need to charge to make a profit?
Just make sure you factor in your insurance, gas, etc...

Just don't plow to plow, plow to make money.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Boss4557 said:


> Yess I have experience. She said she had someone come out last year with a 4inch trigger for $500


Yeah and everyone complained about the job and that is why they are no longer there.

Don't do it, tell them you will only do a 2-3 inch trigger and it's $150 a hour per truck.

You take this on at a 6" mark you will get nothing but trouble.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Yeah and everyone complained about the job and that is why they are no longer there.
> 
> Don't do it, tell them you will only do a 2-3 inch trigger and it's $150 a hour per truck.
> 
> You take this on at a 6" mark you will get nothing but trouble.


If he's becomes more efficient as he becomes more familiar with the plowing along with obtaining new equipment which could increase his overhead, will he end up making less per hour? Asking for a friend...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> If he's becomes more efficient as he becomes more familiar with the plowing along with obtaining new equipment which could increase his overhead, will he end up making less per hour? Asking for a friend...


Personally I only do hourly for emergency plowing, sanding and skid steer work.
Everything else is either seasonal or pay based on amount of inches.

Good example, one site I had, the first year it took me 2.5 hours to plow and sand. By the end of the season I was down to 1.5 hours.

So yeah, he would make less as he becomes familiar with the site unless it's a real pita and no way to decrease plowing time.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MSsnowplowing said:


> unless it's a real pita and no way to decrease plowing time.


Or his name is Mark and he's just plain slow...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Or his name is Mark and he's just plain slow...


Slow is good for plowing


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know your area for snow, we have similar hoa neighbourhoods. The last time I went to bid on one I opted out. A 1 or 2 man operation will make more money pounding out small commercial lots and driveways than it will committing to large area customers who have no idea what they want.
What she determines to be a good trigger amount will quickly change when the residents who pay the HOA for snowplowing don't know the spec and find snow in their street. You might very well make a little money, but your name will be mud if you follow her directions.
The best way to sell snowplowing is to sell it to your spec. No matter what they ask for price it to do a phenomenal job, and do it that way. If they find you too expensive another year the next guy will have a hard time living down your image.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Markus says true here. Do it their way and be prepared to change your name to mud. We walked away from a $60000 job because of that. 
And yes, hourly can become a problem here as you gain experience. After you do it the first time just charge much the same each and every time thereafter just do a better job each time to justify the time you bill. If you let your job quality drop then you had better drop your time.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That was entertaining...and mind blowing all at the same time!


----------

